# Info on residential park homes near antequera or other area's



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

Hi I just joined this site today and I was wondering if there is anyone who can point me in the direction of good park homes and good company's who deal with resales.
from personal expirence.

I am currently in the information gathering stage and have been surfing the net to try and get an understanding.there seems to be a whole lot of english company's dealing in this area and there seem to be lots of parks but which one's are any good.?????

I'm English actually living in Ireland although I have decided to retire early plan is to spend at least 6 months a year in Spain not to bothered about the coast as I hate sand!!!!!! what we would like is a strong english community close (walking distance)
to shops,bars ect also any other area's other than Antequera we should look at? we have an open mind

We won't be buying/moving until 2010 so I have plenty of time to get the move right
and the plan is to come over next year and rent for a couple of months and tour around the various sites once we have settled on an area

cheers
paul
co westmeath roi


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

paul44 said:


> Hi I just joined this site today and I was wondering if there is anyone who can point me in the direction of good park homes and good company's who deal with resales.
> from personal expirence.
> 
> I am currently in the information gathering stage and have been surfing the net to try and get an understanding.there seems to be a whole lot of english company's dealing in this area and there seem to be lots of parks but which one's are any good.?????
> ...


Hi Paul ... and welcome!

I have only visited Antequera once and that was a couple of years ago so I dont know it well at all! I didnt realise it was known for having a "strong english community"? but maybe I missed something when I was there. In all honesty I would think the park close to the Coast are the ones most likely to have the large expat contingent ... so maybe you will have to practice loving the sand 

I think given your timeframe and your plans to come over for a visit and take a good look around are a definite advantage in this case ...... sometimes what appears ideal on paper (or on the internet) turns out to be completely different in real life!

Maybe someone will shoot my post up in flames and tell you Antequera is the perfect place to be regarding your own "wish list" etc ...... but either way Im sure you will get plenty of input and help on here.

Good luck!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

:welcome: to the forum paul44.

I have never been to Antequera myself so can't help on that front. It's a good idea to come for an extended holiday to get a feel for places. 

Good luck from me


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> :welcome: to the forum paul44.
> 
> I have never been to Antequera myself so can't help on that front. It's a good idea to come for an extended holiday to get a feel for places.
> 
> Good luck from me



Yes I'd second that. The only way to know for sure is to come over and get a feel for everything, so prepare a few places that you think maybe suitable then chat to people who live in those places, look around the nearby areas... and have a holiday and a relax at the same time!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

Thanks very much but if anyone else has any knowledge of good area's i'd love to know


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Hello again 

I'll tell you about my area. Torrox-Costa is to the east of Malaga and about 3 miles from Nerja. There is a camp site 1/2 mile away from the coast that also has wooden chalets. The chalets are quite cheap to buy but the ground rents and electricity bills are really high. It is surrounded by small shops and bars with lots of Brit expats. 

Torrox-Costa is a quiet sea side holiday village, mainly consisting of germans, but the brits have/had (not sure which now!!) started taking over. 

Nerja, just a bus ride down the road is a bustling, busy place. A higher contingency of expats but boiling in the summertime...Tutti Frutti is the place for night life. 

At camping El Pino you are far away enough from the coast if you don't like sand, but close enough to either the old Torrox Pueblo or the coastal village.

If you would like any more info on this area, just ask.


----------

